# Potential caging ?



## Elliriyanna (Dec 14, 2014)

I currently have a double Critter Nation and eventually we would like to get a rabbit, I was wondering if a cage set up like this would work. 

I just want to be sure it would be big enough, It would be 6 ft long and 2 ft wide, plus the two shelves. 

I am looking at getting a holland lop since I do know it depends on the size of the rabbit. 

Obviously this cage is not set up for a rabbit.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Dec 14, 2014)

It looks like it should work for a rabbit. The concern I would have is the levels. They would need to be placed lower down (about 1/2 way), and the ramps would really be useless for a rabbit. They do need something to cover them as well, but it looks like you have that covered.
It can be best if rabbits can come and go from the cage on their own, so you may want to build a sturdy ramp or a couple stairs.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Dec 14, 2014)

Oh I wouldnt put them higher than half way up. And I always cover my ramps


----------



## Elliriyanna (Dec 14, 2014)

I really just want to be sure this cage will be big enough before I start making any plans.


----------



## Blue eyes (Dec 14, 2014)

How would you remove the side walls dividing the two cages? 

Proper cage size depends more on how much out-of-cage time bunny would get. If bunny is getting several hours out each day, then that would be fine. I agree with Korr&Sophie that you'll need either a mid-step or a ramp _outside_ the cage so bunny can hop in and out of his cage during exercise time. 

It's more of a myth that smaller bunnies can have smaller cages. They are typically higher in energy and so they need lots of space too. 

When you move the half-shelves to the mid-way height, you won't need the ramps. Bunny can just hop up.

I'd also like to encourage you to look for "rabbit rescues" in your area. These are different than regular shelters. They have bunnies that are not only vet-checked but are already fixed as well. Rabbits that are fixed have the added benefit of having evident personalities, so you'll know what kind of temperament your chosen rabbit will have. Rabbits truly do have very individual personalities. That innate personality can't be trained out of them either. So if a rabbit happens to be naturally super shy, no amount of interaction will turn him into an outgoing, overly affectionate bunny. These personalities, I'm afraid, just aren't apparent in baby rabbits. Those hormones can drastically alter a rabbits personality. Just FYI... :thumbup


----------



## Elliriyanna (Dec 14, 2014)

I always look for species specific rescues. 

Removing those middle walls is easy, you just dont put them in and the top will hold the other 3 sides in place. 

And while yes small rabbits are higher energy, You would not want a giant rabbit in a small cage. 

I am home ALL the time so a few hours of cage time would be very easy. 

For my idea though the cages would not be on stands they would be on the floor. 

I have actually done a TON of research and was planning to look at getting an already altered rabbit and asking them to find one to fit my personality but within a size range I prefer.


----------



## Aki (Dec 15, 2014)

I would never argue against a holland lop, they are quite small and more laid back than netherland dwarfs, in my experience.

For the cage, I am not fond of cages where the rabbit can't go in and out on their own, but you raised that issue yourself. I don't know, maybe try to find something to make a solid, non slippery small staircase or ramp so that it's possible (?). Put a big cardboard box with a cushion on it in front of the opening ? I don't know ^^'


----------



## Elliriyanna (Dec 15, 2014)

This cage does not have to be put on the stand, In fact mine is set up without the stand. There is no reason it can not be set up on the floor, then once you open the doors the rabbit can come and go as it pleases


----------

